# Foot and Mouth/fuel shartages



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

This is not an uncommon desease, in fact, it is well researched and well understood. It is a virus. It is seriously contagious. It is fatal to the animal that gets it. If it appears on a farm, you IMMEDIATELY seperate the affected animal, destroy it, and bury it in as deep a hole as you can dig, also applying generous amount of lime when doing it. You then monitor the other animals closely for the first sign of the desease, and if it appears you destroy the entire herd immediately, otherwise you will ensure your neighbours animals gets it. What I saw on Nile TV boggled my mind. Foot and mouth deseased animals being dumpred next to the road, the governates covering them up with 2 inches of dirt!
I mean, is there NO veterinary desease control department in Cairo!? In South Africa, and I guess the rest of the world the farmer has a hotline to the desease control centre and they react immediately with a fully trained veterinary coming out, assessing the situation, and then taking charge from there to stop any possibility of an outbreak. What is happening here is scary, and if you chuck the fuel (primarily diesel)shortages into the equation, there is serious lack of local government control. We are literally living by Gods grace, which is maybe not such a bad thing?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Even if there was I think it might not make any difference as the farmer receives no compensation so has no incentive to report sick animals. If there was a sick animal and a veterinary was coming out I believe the farmer would slaughter and butcher the beast before it could be found.

Compensation is vital before any farmer will put public/animal health before his livelihood.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Even if there was I think it might not make any difference as the farmer receives no compensation so has no incentive to report sick animals. If there was a sick animal and a veterinary was coming out I believe the farmer would slaughter and butcher the beast before it could be found.
> 
> Compensation is vital before any farmer will put public/animal health before his livelihood.


 This is scary stuff. My blood group is A Positive so I dont tolerate red meat well, and on the rare occasions I do eat some, the meat comes from Aussie land courtesy of gourmet...


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Whitedesert said:


> This is scary stuff. My blood group is A Positive so I dont tolerate red meat well, and on the rare occasions I do eat some, the meat comes from Aussie land courtesy of gourmet...


Regarding the fuel shortages the Ambulance service is taking two thirds of their fleet off the road due to lack of fuel.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My boy has been out since 8.30 looking for gaz.. he is travelling from area to area in a car. time to buy electric cookers I think.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Whitedesert said:


> This is scary stuff. My blood group is A Positive so I dont tolerate red meat well, and on the rare occasions I do eat some, the meat comes from Aussie land courtesy of gourmet...


it will be frozen then, no fresh Aussie meat now.

I do agree though, things are getting worse by the day


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> My boy has been out since 8.30 looking for gaz.. he is travelling from area to area in a car. time to buy electric cookers I think.


electric cars, anyone?


----------

